# [R] Max pro Gruppe und dann der entsprechende Text?



## BaseBallBatBoy (17. August 2012)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes

Gruppe, Element, Wert, Name
1,5,10,A
1,6,20,B
2,7,30,C

Nun möchte ich pro Gruppe herausfinden, wo der grösste Wert ist und bei dieser Zeile den Namen auswählen. Dieser Name soll dann bei allen Elementen der Gruppe gezeigt werden:

Gruppe, Element, Wert, Name, NameTotal
1,5,10,A,B
1,6,20,B,B
2,7,30,C,C

Ich finde nun zwar heraus welcher Wert pro Gruppe der grösste ist, aber ich weiss nicht, zu welchem Element dieser Wert gehöhrt und was der Name ist. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Gruss
BBBB


----------

